# Makrelentour 2013



## HerrHamster (18. Januar 2013)

Copyright an dem Bild liegt bei Brassenwürger


*Makrelentour 2013 *
​ 
Moin liebe Makrelenjäger, 

wie bereits angekündigt werde ich dieses Jahr wieder die Makrelentour organisieren. 
Ich werde hier in den nächsten Wochen, die möglichen Termine bekannt geben, wann die Tour wieder 
stattfinden soll. 

Eins steht dennoch fest, die Fahrt findet wieder von der Büsum auf der MS "Blauort" statt. 

Schiff: http://www.hochseeangeln-blauort.de/
Ort: Büsum
Teilnehmezahl: max. 20 Personen
Preis: muss ich noch klären 
- dieses Geld muss vorab auf mein Konto überwiesen werden Kontodaten erhaltet ihr von mir via PN.
- eine Rückerstattung ist nicht möglich, außer die Reederei sagt die Tour ab.
- Achtung Änderung: Da es letztes Jahr doch ein ziemliches 
hin und her war, habe ich beschloßen das ihr erst dann Angemeldet seid, wenn das Geld eingetroffen ist, bis dahin habt ihr den Platz nur für eine Woche reserviert.) 

Anmeldefrist: wird noch bekannt gegeben

Hier noch ein Paar Tipps, für ein erfolgreiches Makrelenangeln (von Wullis thread geklaut ):

- Stabile Rute
- Große Rolle mit monofiler Schnur (45er)
- Tabletten oder Kaugummis, falls es schaukeln sollte! (Honeyball bevorzugt Zäpfchen... nun gut, jeder wie er mag)
- Makrelenvorfächer (egal was. wenn Sie da sind, beißen sie auf alles)
- Bleie oder Pilker ohne Drilling ( 100 - 200g)
- Eis
- Kühlbox
- Je nach Wetterlage evtl. Sonnenschutz
- Kurzes, scharfes Messer

Teilnehmerliste:

1. HerrHamster
2. ...


----------



## djoerni (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

Wenn im August, dann dabei!


----------



## HerrHamster (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

Ganz ruhig Jungs, ich werde erst Leute eintragen wenn der Termin feststeht!


----------



## Ines (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

Wenn zeitlich passt, bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## lausi97 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

och nee diese ollen köderfische,können wa nich ne lengtour :gmachen:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## offense80 (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

Dabei!

Und von mir gibts kein Geld..... 

Hab den Makrelentour 2012 "Hardcore Wir fahren raus und rein ohne zu angeln Gutschein" :vik:

Der wird ja wohl dieses Jahr noch gültig sein oder?


----------



## HerrHamster (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

Achja, den habe ich ganz vergessen! ;D


----------



## Honeyball (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

So, der Thread hängt da, wo ein so wichtiges Ereignis hingehört!


----------



## offense80 (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*



Honeyball schrieb:


> So, der Thread hängt da, wo ein so wichtiges Ereignis hingehört!



Du hast ja soooo recht :m


----------



## Honeyball (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

Eben!
Da, wo wir sind, ist oben!!! :m


----------



## lausi97 (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Eben!
> Da, wo wir sind, ist oben!!! :m




Sprachest du als Angler,oder als Fuß..ller, königsblau  wie lieb ich dich:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


duck und wech


----------



## Honeyball (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*


Netter Scherz! :m


----------



## pitus02 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

Ich hoffe es passt dieses Jahr mit dem Termin, dann bin ich natürlich wieder dabei :m


----------



## offense80 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

Es wird auf jeden Fall wieder ne geile Tour werden, mit den ganzen Board Chaoten


----------



## angelnrolfman (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*



offense80 schrieb:


> Es wird auf jeden Fall wieder ne geile Tour werden, mit den ganzen Board Chaoten


 
|kopfkrat hm, wen meinst du bloss? q:q:q)


----------



## HerrHamster (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*



offense80 schrieb:


> Es wird auf jeden Fall wieder ne geile Tour werden, mit den ganzen Board Chaoten



|good:|sagnix


----------



## lausi97 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> |kopfkrat hm, wen meinst du bloss? q:q:q)




Isch fahr doch gar nitt mit|kopfkrat,neeeeeeeeeeeeee köderfische könnt ihr schon noch alleine Stippen,diese ollen Minithune.


----------



## angelnrolfman (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Isch fahr doch gar nitt mit|kopfkrat,neeeeeeeeeeeeee köderfische könnt ihr schon noch alleine Stippen,diese ollen Minithune.


 
Na Lausi, 
du arbeitest wohl an deinem "Stammplatz im B-Kader" ?  :q:q:q


----------



## lausi97 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

Jau Borschangeln,Bengangeln,Bumpfischen und Beilbuttschleppen ist ja noch ne Herausforderung,aber diese verflixten .....bäh....schon zuviele von gehabt


----------



## angelnrolfman (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Jau Borschangeln,Bengangeln,Bumpfischen und Beilbuttschleppen ist ja noch ne Herausforderung,aber diese verflixten .....bäh....schon zuviele von gehabt


 

.................


----------



## Reppi (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

Und ich werde auch mit gefüllten Eimern von der Mole winken, wenn ihr wieder rein kommt....|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Yupii (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

Makrelenangeln ist auch nix für mich. Bei ner Dorschtour bi ich aber sicherlich wieder dabei#6


----------



## offense80 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*



Reppi schrieb:


> Und ich werde auch mit gefüllten Eimern von der Mole winken, wenn ihr wieder rein kommt....|rolleyes|rolleyes




Bis jetzt habe ich immer nur mit den Händen gewunken, aber ich werde dir mal ganz genau zusehen wie du das machst


----------



## Brassenwürger (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

Ich bin auch dabei, sofern der Termin passt! Diese unsägliche, vom Pech verfolgte AB - Makrelentour hat ja schon Tradition! Auch wenn ich mir jedes Mal sag: "Nie wieder!"...|rolleyes


----------



## offense80 (3. März 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

Soooo ihr Winterschläfer...... 

DING DING DING auuuuufsteeeehen!!!

Der Winter neigt sich dem Ende, die Temperaturen steigen langsam wieder, das Eis taut, die Füße auch, und der Hamster erwacht hoffentlich bald aus seinem Winterschlaf Teil 2 

Ich hoffe ihr hattet schon das eine oder andere schöne Erlebnis am Wasser, und wir können laaangsam anfangen, unsere Tour 2013 zu planen grins. Ich hoffe, es werden wieder viele bekannte Gesichter dabei sein.


----------



## Brassenwürger (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

Wie sieht´s denn nun aus in Sachen Makrelentour? Der Mai schreitet voran...|kopfkrat
Findet was statt, wenn ja, wann? So langsam müsste die ganze Geschichte doch mal klar gemacht werden....


----------



## offense80 (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

Stehe hier auch schon auf gepackten Angelsachen in den Startlöchern und scharre mit den Hufen....
Jetzt ist zwar erst die Dorschtour mit den ganzen Verrückten dran, aber die Makrelentour sollte auch langsam geplant werden denke ich
.


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*



offense80 schrieb:


> Stehe hier auch schon auf gepackten Angelsachen in den Startlöchern und scharre mit den Hufen....
> Jetzt ist zwar erst die Dorschtour mit den ganzen Verrückten dran, aber die Makrelentour sollte auch langsam geplant werden denke ich
> .


 

Bleib doch gleich auf dem Kutter, wenn Egbert wieder nach Büsum verlegt.....


----------



## Ines (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

Huch, hier treiben sich ja auch die üblichen Verdächtigen rum...


----------



## offense80 (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

Hmmmm, was ist los hier? Denke mal wir sollten wirklich langsam anfangen zu planen, da wir ja sicher wieder eine ganze Horde sein werden, die auf die Tour mit wollen.....

Vielleicht könnte sich ja mal der Orga Hamster zu Wort  melden |supergri


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

Je nach Datum würde ich wohl auch mit meiner Anwesenheit glänzen... und mit der Spinnrute :m


----------



## offense80 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

Guten Morgen Männers.....wie sieht es denn nun aus, wollen wir noch eine Tour machen, oder habt ihr jetzt nach Laboe die Schnauze voll von übertriebener Freundlichkeit 

Axel, hattest du mit Birte jetzt eigentlich ein paar Termine abgesprochen? Du bist doch unser Makrelen Ornanist ääääh Organist |supergri


----------



## angelnrolfman (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

Moin,
ich bin da mal raus....... fahre jetzt im Juni nach Norge zu den "richtigen Makrelen" .
Und so richtig zieht mich auch nichts mehr auf die Blauort........ #d. 
Aber ich spreche nur für mich....... |rolleyes


----------



## angelnrolfman (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Je nach Datum würde ich wohl auch mit meiner Anwesenheit glänzen... und mit der Spinnrute :m


 
Hi Dorsch_Freak,

ob du mit deiner Spinnrute unter den "Paternosteranglern" so gut aufgehoben bist, möchte ich mal bezweifeln |uhoh:.......

Da hat man schon seine Erfahrungen gemacht, was bei dem engen Zusammenstehen aufgrund des wenigen Platzes pro Angler und der Auswerferei passieren kann................#d


----------



## HerrHamster (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

Moinsen, 
ja die Termin waren nicht mehr so dolle.
Der eine war 28.09 und die anderen im OKtober und November, wobei ich die letzteren für sehr schwachsinnig halte. 

Ich versuchen gerade eine Alternative mit der MS Möwe (http://www.fischkutter-moewe.de/) zufinden. 

Meld mich sobald ich die Termin bekommen habe.


----------



## HerrHamster (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

So ich habe mit den Leute von der MS Möwe gesprochen und Termine für 15 Personen sind frei wie folgt.

SO - 9.6.2013 / 13 - 18 Uhr 
SO - 16.6.2013 / 13 - 18 Uhr 
SO - 23.6.2013 / 13 - 18 Uhr
SO - 30.6.2013 / 13 - 18 Uhr 

SO - 14.7.2013 / 13 - 18 Uhr 
SO - 28.7.2013 / 13 - 18 Uhr 

SO - 4.8.2013 / 13 - 18 Uhr 
SO - 18.8.2013 / 6 - 13 oder 13 - 18 Uhr
SA - 24.8.2013 / 6 - 13 Uhr 

Vormittags kostet 42€ und Nachmittags 36€ p.P.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

Am 28.8 wäre ich dabei (mal um ne Fahrgelegenheit kümmern), sonst würde eventuell nur der 14.7. Gehen

Gruß Marcel


----------



## mathei (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

wie jetzt. die tour geht nur nen halben tag bei dem preis.


----------



## HerrHamster (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

Japp!

Noch ne alternativ Kutter?


----------



## djoerni (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

24.08. passt sehr gut.


----------



## Yupii (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*



djoerni schrieb:


> 24.08. passt sehr gut.


Kümmerst du dich vielleicht mal um deine Tour?|krach:


----------



## djoerni (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*



Yupii schrieb:


> Kümmerst du dich vielleicht mal um deine Tour?|krach:


 
ich lasse euch erstmal zur Ruhe kommen, bevor ich plane


----------



## angelnrolfman (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> So ich habe mit den Leute von der MS Möwe gesprochen und Termine für 15 Personen sind frei wie folgt.
> 
> SO - 9.6.2013 / 13 - 18 Uhr
> SO - 16.6.2013 / 13 - 18 Uhr
> ...


 
Also mal ehrlich....... nen halben Tag und dieser Preis???? |bigeyes So langsam dreht man aber echt durch da oben , oder? (Hätte ich nicht schon abgesagt, hätte ich es jetzt gemacht !!!)    |uhoh:


----------



## Katzenwelsjäger (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

|sagnix


----------



## lausi97 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Also mal ehrlich....... nen halben Tag und dieser Preis???? |bigeyes So langsam dreht man aber echt durch da oben , oder? (Hätte ich nicht schon abgesagt, hätte ich es jetzt gemacht !!!)    |uhoh:



Ruhig Brauner,der Heinzi fährt aber oft nur nen stündchen bis er nen Schwarm findet, ist an der Ostfriesischen Küste öfter.Kenn denn Heinz schon 30 Jahre,wenn schwärme da sind geht da keiner unter 50-100 Fische von Board


----------



## offense80 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

Ich weiß was jetzt kommt wegen der Blauort, aber denkt ihr noch an die Gutscheine die einige haben |supergri ?

Zischhhhhh und wech


----------



## angelnrolfman (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Ruhig Brauner,der Heinzi fährt aber oft nur nen stündchen bis er nen Schwarm findet, ist an der Ostfriesischen Küste öfter.Kenn denn Heinz schon 30 Jahre,wenn schwärme da sind geht da keiner unter 50-100 Fische von Board


 
Hi Lausi, bin doch mehr als ruhig....... aber solche Preise sind doch echt der Hammer...... auch wenn man es sich 100 x leisten kann, würde ich da nicht mitfahren. Und dann für so'n halben Tag da hochfahren..... hm. |rolleyes
(Ich wünsch euch viel Spass und dickes Petri !!!!)


----------



## angelnrolfman (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*



offense80 schrieb:


> Ich weiß was jetzt kommt wegen der Blauort, aber denkt ihr noch an die Gutscheine die einige haben |supergri ?
> 
> Zischhhhhh und wech


Hi Micha, 
das ist doch ein Argument #c...... (haben doch nicht alle "schlechte Erfahrungen" auf dem Kutter gemacht |rolleyes)


----------



## peiner freak (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

was sind denn das für wucher preise und die zeiten nene wird immer schlimmer.....


----------



## elbetaler (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

#q  Eine Kutterausfahrt wäre auch ein schönes Geschenk z.B. zur Jugendweihe/Konfirmation oder zum runden Geburtstag oder zu Weihnachten!#c:q
Dazu noch ein Tankgutschein, und ein Anglerherz springt im Dreieck. Nur, ob dann auch was anbeisst? Egal, dabei gewesen zu sein, nette Gespräche mit geilen Typen und einen ganzen halben Tag auf See, was will man mehr?
Immer dieses sinnlose Abschlachten der schuppigen Kreaturen! Wenn man Hunger hat, gibt's ja Supermärkte und Reformhäuser. |kopfkrat:q

Bei dieser Aktion bin ich auch nicht dabei (siehe Rolf...). Amen.


Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

Mag denn jetzt keiner mehr Makrelen fangen?#t


----------



## Skizzza (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

Doch klar, aber wir müssen das noch klären...


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Doch klar, aber wir müssen das noch klären...



Ich weiß, es passiert hier ja aber nichts mehr


----------



## xnfxngxr97 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

Wenn es vom Termin her passen würde wäre ich auch dabei.


----------



## Mario Goetza (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Mag denn jetzt keiner mehr Makrelen fangen?#t


 
Will keiner anfangen die planung zu machen.

Würde aus Süddeutschland mit drei Leute anreisen


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

Wie wäre es denn, wenn - ähnlich zur 2. Osteekuttertour - eine seperate Abstimmung bezüglich des Datums gestartet wird?


----------



## offense80 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

Ich denke mal, wir sollten den Termin für die Tour in den späten Juni oder den frühen Juli legen. Durch die lange Kälteperiode ist das Wasser wohl noch zu kalt für die getigerten.....

Herr Hamster hat die letzte Makrelentour wunderbar organisiert, vielleicht hat er ja Lust das nochmal zu machen


----------



## Theradon (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

Wird dieses Jahr nun noch was geplant oder nicht? Ich denke es wird nun bald zeit


----------



## offense80 (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

So wie es hier aussieht, wird es wohl nichts werden dieses Jahr. Sonst hatten wir immer schon einen Termin fix gemacht um diese Zeit, daher denke ich mal, das man sich auf eigene Faust was suchen und mehr oder weniger alleine fahren muss :c


----------



## Brasse10 (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

Tja wir sind schon für den 14.7 ausgebucht !!!

Ich Plane immer ein Jahr im Vorraus!!


----------



## Makrelenjäger (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

Hallo,

die G e l e g e n h e i t:

Ich habe noch einige offene Plätze für den 14.07.2013 auf der "Blauort" anzubieten.

Bei Interesse bitte schnellst möglich melden. Ansonsten gebe ich die Plätze zurück. Und, bitte, wer zusagt, möge auch kommen.

Heiko


----------



## offense80 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

Hab heute bei Eggi angerufen und es sind für den 14.07. noch Plätze frei....jetzt allerdings zwei weniger, weil Legionaer und ich mal wieder durchstarten wollen :vik:


----------



## Makrelenjäger (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

Meine letzten freien Plätze sind weg, 10 hatte ich ja schon an Eggi zurück gegeben, 2 davon hat sich Michael gekrallt.

Vielleicht sollte ich im nächsten Jahr das Ganze in die Hände nehmen, sprich die Organisation, habe es ja jahrelang auf der "Kehrheim II" gemacht, erst bei Volker, dann bei Gerrit.

Freue mich auf Sonntag und werde berichten...

Petri Heil!

Heiko#h


----------



## lsski (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

Es gibt gute Gründe sich seine Makrelen selber zu fangen:
*Verzicht auf Makrele setzt klares Signal*

Hintergrund des  Aufrufs zum Verzicht auf Makrelen ist ein Streit zwischen Island,  Norwegen, den Färöer Inseln und der EU. Diese können sich seit fünf  Jahren nicht auf ein gemeinsames Fischereimanagement für Makrelen im  Nordostatlantik einigen. Reizten diese Staaten ihre bisherigen fanquoten aus, würde die Makrele deutlich überfischt  werden. „Engagierte Verbraucher können mit ihrem selberfangen ein Zeichen senden
.

Ergo selber fangen #h


----------



## offense80 (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

@ Heiko.....

laut Windfinder ist ne 3-4 angesagt mit ca. 1 Meter Welle. Das klingt doch gut. Vorgestern waren es noch ne 5-6 mit ner 1,8 Welle. Da hab ich fast schon schwarz gesehen. 
Warten wir mal ab was in den nächsten Tagen noch passiert vom Wetter her. Wie könne wir dich denn Sonntag erkennen? Oder weißt du schon wo du stehst?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

Ich war heute mit der Blauort raus und es war ein Desaster #q . Wind 5 - 6 und in Böen 7 . Nicht nur daß viele  Leute sich die Seele aus dem Leib gekotzt haben , es ging jede Menge Geschirr über Bord oder zu Bruch ( darunter auch meine Rute ) . Im Windschatten von Helgoland kamen ein paar Makrelen zum Vorschein aber das war es auch schon . Kann nicht verstehen warum man bei dem Wetter überhaupt ausläuft , obwohl vorher feststand dass es grenzwertig wird . Immerhin hat jeder einen Gutschein über 20 Euro erhalten was mich aber auch nicht glücklich macht denn meine schöne Pilkrute bekomme ich dadurch nicht wieder .


----------



## elbetaler (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

#h Hallo, @Gemüsetaxi.
Beim lesen deines Berichtes kamen mir meine Erlebnisse von letztem Jahr, als es ähnlich zuging, wieder in den Sinn. Da gab es meinerseits zwei Anläufe, um ein so halbwegs schönes und erfolgreiches Makrelenangeln zu erleben, wie in 2011:k. Das eine Mal war unsere AB-Makrelentour. Damals hatte ich es vorgezogen, wie noch drei unserer Angelfreunde, den anderen Enthusiasten bei deren Ausfahrt von der sicheren Kaimauer aus zuzuwinken. Und was soll ich sagen? Die Bilder gleichen sich. Da wurde ebenfalls gereihert, was das Zeug hält, kaum oder garnicht geangelt und nach dem Abbruch der Fahrt Gutscheine verteilt. Das ist doch kein Zufall mehr! 
In dem Zeitraum des meinerseits zweiten Versuches (mit Kumpels unseres Vereins) wurde von den Kleinbootbesatzungen im Zielgebiet bis zum Abwinken gefangen, sodass wir bei der nun tatsächlichen Ausfahrt bei einer guten "vier", sehr optimistisch waren. Bei acht Leuten wurden immerhin (insgesamt !!!) 11 Makrelen, ein Stöcker und 3 Minidorsche gefangen. ....Das muss man erstmal sacken lassen!.......
Nun ist es ja angeln, da gibt es auch mal sowas. Wobei ich leider auf diesem Kutter noch nicht viel besseres erlebt habe. Kann Pech sein oder totales Unvermögen meinerseits, was nach über 40 Jahren Anglerleben ja auch denkbar ist #q.
Grundsätzlich wird ja keiner gezwungen, doch die Schmerzgrenzen jedesmal auszutesten, geht doch an die Nerven. Der Toleranz-Bonus ist da schon längst verspielt. In der Gemeinschaft der Kumpels zählen sowieso andere Werte, wie gute Gespräche und das grosse Wiedersehen und eben das Gemeinschaftsgefühl, was sich eben nicht auf´s Biertrinken beschränkt.
Aber: Wenn ich zur besten Makrelenzeit gebucht habe, das Wetter passig ist und vor allem von anderen unabhängig gefangen wird, lobe ich mir die moralischen o.g. Ansichten zwar, möchte aber auch selbst Fische fangen! Und nicht nur umherschippern.
@Gemüsetaxi, das mit dem Verlust der Rute tut mir echt leid für dich. Aber sicher wirst du ja trotzdem wieder angreifen und hast deine Lehren draus gezogen. :m
Aber es ist schon erstaunlich, was der Kutter so aushält. Da muss man schon den Erbauern Respekt zollen. Ob er auch bei einer 9 bis 10 (angesagt!) rausfahren würde? Wo ist eigentlich die Grenze, was sagt die Vorschrift? Oder gibt´s überhaupt eine?
Jeder kann sich selbst vor einer geplanten Ausfahrt für genau das infrage kommende Gebiet die Wettervorhersagen anschauen und eine Entscheidung fällen. Der jeweilige Käpt´n ist es gewohnt, da liegt die Schmerzgrenzen-Latte viel höher als bei den Anglern. Deshalb gebe ich selbst nicht ganz soviel auf dessen Einschätzung, ob es "geht" (?).
Denn was ich einmal geschluckt habe, sollte den Körper nicht auf gleichem Wege wieder verlassen! |uhoh:#c

Also, WEITERMACHEN ! Und, Schöne Grüsse!


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

Hallo elbetaler !

Meine Lehren mit diesem Kutter habe ich auf jeden Fall gezogen zumal es schon das zweite mal war dass ich so einen Mist erleben musste . Auf Teufel komm raus auf See zu fahren obwohl nix geht , das nervt mich total . So hatte ich 340 Kilometer mit dem PKW abgerissen plus 94 Euro für die beiden Karten . Meine Freundin hat sich ganz derbe auf die Nase gelegt und sich auch verletzten können und das bei ihrer ersten Ausfahrt überhaupt . Wenn ganze Angelkästen mit samt Zubehör über Bord fliegen hört für mich der Spaß auf . Allen anderen Bordies wünsche ich die Tage eine ruhigere See und trotzdem viel Petri . #:


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*



Gemüsetaxi schrieb:


> Hallo elbetaler !
> 
> Meine Lehren mit diesem Kutter habe ich auf jeden Fall gezogen zumal es schon das zweite mal war dass ich so einen Mist erleben musste . Auf Teufel komm raus auf See zu fahren obwohl nix geht , das nervt mich total . So hatte ich 340 Kilometer mit dem PKW abgerissen plus 94 Euro für die beiden Karten . Meine Freundin hat sich ganz derbe auf die Nase gelegt und sich auch verletzten können und das bei ihrer ersten Ausfahrt überhaupt . Wenn ganze Angelkästen mit samt Zubehör über Bord fliegen hört für mich der Spaß auf . Allen anderen Bordies wünsche ich die Tage eine ruhigere See und trotzdem viel Petri . #:


 
Moin Gemüsetaxi,

vorweg..... ich war einer der Kollegen, die damals mit Joerg (elbetaler) lieber das Geschehen vom "sicheren Boden" aus beobachtet haben. Und ja, es gleicht sich wieder auf's Haar.......|uhoh:
Gebe dir da vollkommen recht, diese Rausfahrerei auf "Teufel komm raus", ist schon mehr als grenzwertig. (Denn wenn schon im geschützten Hafenbecken meterhohe Wellen sind und draussen richtig kabbeliges Wetter ist, trotzdem noch rausgefahren wird und wirklich sich sehr viele beim Verteilen ihrer letzten Mahlzeit schon "fast auf links drehen", sehe ich das auch nicht als "gesunden Menschenverstand" des Verantwortlichen an.)
Das ganze wird dann noch getoppt, von der langen Anreise etc., die ja wie du sagtest, auch nicht zu "vernachlässigen" ist. Ich und einige andere haben ihre Erfahrungen gemacht, ob von Büsum aus oder Laboe (Boardikuttertour) #d.......Empfehlungen gibt's von einigen Mitfahrer bestimmt nicht. 
Überlassen sollte man es den Anglern und Mitfahrern selbst.........|rolleyes#c


----------



## offense80 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

Moin Moin ihr Lieben....

Elbtaler, Rolfi, ich MUSS euch leider zustimmen. Ich war ja einer der "Verrückten" die nicht im Hafen geblieben sind, sondern mit an Bord war lach. War schon recht rustikal die Tour. Ok die Wellen gingen irgendwie noch, der Wind stand wohl einigermassen günstig (zu Anfang) 
Wo Birte dann meinte wir sollen alle reingehen, da wir drehen und umkehren müssen, machte sich bei manchen sogar Unverständnis breit.....allerdings waren wir da schon bei einer Welle von knapp 2 Metern. Wir haben dafür ja auch das Eiserene Kreuz, das Bundesverdienstkreuz, Eichenlaub in Gold, und was das wichtigste war.....einen Gutschein für die nächste Tour in voller Höhe bekommen lach.
Sonntag ist es ja wieder so weit, und ich werde Windfinder genau beobachten, und abends nochmal bei Eggi anrufen, mal sehen was er sagt. Laut WF sollen wir ja ne 4-5 bekommen :c
Es gibt Leute, die sind fast unbelehrbar.....ich weiß das, ich sehe jeden Morgen einen im Badezimmerspiegel.....
Werde euch hier aber gern berichten, was diesmal alles los war....oder auch nicht fest war


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*



offense80 schrieb:


> Moin Moin ihr Lieben....
> 
> Elbtaler, Rolfi, ich MUSS euch leider zustimmen. Ich war ja einer der "Verrückten" die nicht im Hafen geblieben sind, sondern mit an Bord war lach. War schon recht rustikal die Tour. Ok die Wellen gingen irgendwie noch, der Wind stand wohl einigermassen günstig (zu Anfang)
> Wo Birte dann meinte wir sollen alle reingehen, da wir drehen und umkehren müssen, machte sich bei manchen sogar Unverständnis breit.....allerdings waren wir da schon bei einer Welle von knapp 2 Metern. Wir haben dafür ja auch das Eiserene Kreuz, das Bundesverdienstkreuz, Eichenlaub in Gold, und was das wichtigste war.....einen Gutschein für die nächste Tour in voller Höhe bekommen lach.
> ...


 
Mensch Micha, wenn einer "eisenhart" ist, dann du :m.......
Na klar kannst du bei Eggi anrufen (haben wir ja bei der letzten Tour auch gemacht |uhoh........ich hoffe aber, dass es dir hilft und du eine schöne Tour mit dem Legionär hast. Mach das Deck blutig Kamerad!!!


----------



## Reppi (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

Mal sehen, vielleicht komm ich abends beim Einlaufen mal mit dem Fahrrad rum und gucke mir die grünen Männchen an 

Von der Mole geht leider noch nichts; ist wohl aber nur ne Frage von Tagen


----------



## Reppi (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

PS. Viel Spass und laß Dir von den "Ostsee-Anglern" nicht die Ohren voll weinen..


----------



## Ines (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*



> Von der Mole geht leider noch nichts; ist wohl aber nur ne Frage von Tagen


Ich bin gespannt auf die Meldung, wann es losgeht!  #h


----------



## Reppi (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

Ich werde es "durch die Blume" melden...|supergri
Nein, Du kriegst natürlich ne PN :m


----------



## offense80 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

Würde mich freuen wenn wir uns beim Einlaufen sehen würden. Endlich mal wieder einen der "Verrückten Boardies" treffen :q

@ Rolf
Ich wette zu 99% wird Eggi Samstag sagen "Ja klar fahren wir" ( hat er das nicht fast immer schon gemacht lol). Aber ich werde versuchen euch erfolgreich zu vertreten, und bei jeder Makrele laut "AVE ROLF,REPPI,SKIZZZA, INES.....ole ole, trallalala rufen" dann werden die an Bord schon wissen, WER da mitgekommen ist :vik:
Was mich am meisten freut ist, das wenn ich auch nur 1 Makrele fange, ich an diesem Tag immer noch besser als Skizza bin (aber auch nur, weil er nicht an Bord ist. Ansonsten hat man ja gegen ihn überhaupt keine Chance  )


----------



## Makrelenjäger (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

Habe mich gerade mal wieder in diesem Thread umgesehen und möchte über meine "Erfahrungen" bei kabbeliger See berichten.
Es ist zwar schon Jahre her, und es war auf der "Kehrheim II", aber, das erste Mal ging es erst vor Helgoland los mit dem Unwetter, aber dafür vom Feinsten...ich schätze 98% an Bord, ich inclusive, haben gekotzt und wußten, wie man sich fühlt, wenn man denkt, es geht zu Ende...echt, so schlimm damals...
Wasser aus allen Richtungen, von oben, unten, rechts und links.
Das zweite Mal waren wir in Höhe der Seehundbänke, als es anfing, ungemütlich zu werden. Wir mußten dann aus Gründen der Zollbestimmungen und wegen der Ebbe vor Büsum rumschippern...bis 15:00 Uhr.
Aber beide Male gab es durch Volker (Claussen) das Fahrgeld zurück.

Ich werde am Sonntag erstmalig  die Planken der "Blauort" besteigen und setze mein ganzes Vertrauen und die Hoffnung in "Eggi". 

PS: Habe Vollcharter 2014 im Kopf..."Makrelentour 2014" heißt das Zauberwort.

Liebe Grüße aus Mecklenburg...

Heiko#h


----------



## Reppi (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

Kriege gerade Meldung; an der Mole heute noch nichts los..
Aber die Blauort ist gerade schon reingekommen.........dann haben sie eigentlich immer genug gehabt......


----------



## offense80 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

Wie sieht es denn momentan mit dem Wetter aus da oben Reppi? Sonntag soll der Wind ja auffrischen


----------



## offense80 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

Hallo Heiko #h

Vollcharter klingt gut, aber ich glaube nicht, das du hier genügend Leute zusammen bekommst. Mit Glück um die 20 schätze ich mal. Was nimmt Eggi mit zum Makrelen angeln....40,45 Leute? Ok ich kenne deinen Freundeskreis nicht, aber dann müsstest du noch 20-25 Mann dazu trommeln. Aber ich würde mich freuen wenn das klappt. 
Dann melde ich mich jetzt schon mal als erster an für die Makrelentour 2014 :vik:


----------



## elbetaler (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

|wavey: Nabend Micha,

wünsche euch eine gelungene und erfolgreiche Ausfahrt und gut Fisch. Wenn du die Serie durchbrichst, ist es für die "Zweifler"... wieder ein Ansporn#6.
Somit musst du also mit dieser grossen Verantwortung noch paar Stunden klarkommen. Und beachte die Regel: Umso mehr Wind angesagt ist, desto allgemeiner und robuster die Gerätschaften, die feinen Gerten würde ich dann lieber zuhause lassen. Also bei ner 5 = Vollglasrute 2,40 bis 3,0m, alles darüber am besten Bambus oder gleich eine (Norge) ab 50 lbs .... oder die gute Haspel. Die bricht wenigstens nicht!:q
Ach, und frage mal Reppi, wie man sich am besten beim Sturz abrollt, ohne sich an den Spanten zu rasieren |bigeyes:vik::m



Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## hellsdriver (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

War am Hafen als die Blauort heute um 14:30 reingekommen ist. An der Mole leider, wie Reppi schrieb, nix. Ich zur Blauort und angeblich hatten die genug. Stehen wohl im Moment an der Eider... Werd mal Dienstag mitfahren, in der Hoffnung, dass die Schwärme immer noch gefunden werden...


----------



## mathei (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

der letzte bericht hier im bord
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=36194&page=236


----------



## Reppi (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*



> Wie sieht es denn momentan mit dem Wetter aus da oben Reppi? Sonntag soll der Wind ja auffrischen




Morning !
Sonnenschein mit ner strammen 4..
Gestern haben sie gut gefangen; waren Eidermündung...

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## offense80 (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

Moin Moin Uwe.....

Wie lange fährt er denn bis zur Eidermündung? Denke mal Helgoland wird er bei dem Wind eher nicht anfahren oder?


----------



## Reppi (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

Kann ich Dir echt nicht sagen, ob er Richtung Legoland fährt....
Nur wenn sie E-Mündung stehen, wäre das ja auch Quatsch...
E-Mündung ist wohl ne guuute Stunde...#6

Also, hau raus ! Und wie ET schon schrieb, vergiss den Helm nicht..


----------



## Makrelenjäger (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*



offense80 schrieb:


> Hallo Heiko #h
> 
> Vollcharter klingt gut, aber ich glaube nicht, das du hier genügend Leute zusammen bekommst. Mit Glück um die 20 schätze ich mal. Was nimmt Eggi mit zum Makrelen angeln....40,45 Leute? Ok ich kenne deinen Freundeskreis nicht, aber dann müsstest du noch 20-25 Mann dazu trommeln. Aber ich würde mich freuen wenn das klappt.
> Dann melde ich mich jetzt schon mal als erster an für die Makrelentour 2014 :vik:


Hallo Micha,

habe gerade alles fertig. Also die Angelutensilien für übermorgen gepackt und die Tetrapaks schon mal in die Styroporliste probeweise einsortiert. 

Zum Thema Vollcharter:
Ich habe in den vergangegen Jahren immer so 20 bis 25 Leute im "Schlepptau" gehabt. Nur aus unserer Region. Und, als Wulli die Makrelentour auf der "Blauort" noch organisiert hat, waren doch immer genug dabei. Im nächsten Jahr möchte ich wieder auf den Samstag gehen, bei uns schreckt der Sonntag viele ab, die dann Montag wieder arbeiten müssen. Immerhin, 230 km von Büsum nach Wismar. Wir waren manchmal erst gegen oder nach 20:00 Uhr zu Hause. Und dann noch die Fische versorgen.
Wie können ja Sonntag darüber philosophieren. Kannst mich dann nach 06:00 Uhr anrufen, dass wir uns treffen.
Die Fangaussichten scheinen ja gut zu sein und eine kleine Brise stört mich nicht. Hauptsache kein Wasser von oben.

Heiko#h


----------



## offense80 (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

Na eine Stunde Fahrt hört sich doch schon super an grins....mehr Zeit zum angeln :vik:

@Heiko
das mit Samstag finde ich völlig ok, da einige Boardis ja von noch weiter her anreisen um dieses "Großereigniss" mitzuerleben lol.....kenne ja schon einige dieser Spezies....das sind echt Granaten #6#6#6#6

Muss mir auch noch 2-3 Tetras fertig machen, hab bis jetzt erst vier...das wird wohl kaum langen. Morgen geht es in den Keller um die Ausrüstung klar zu machen, und dann geht es ja auch schon ab nach Büsum


----------



## Makrelenjäger (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

Das war doch mal ein Tag heute...nur Rekorde.

1. Nach gerade mal 90 Minuten Fahrt, die erste Drift!
2. Nach genau 91 Minuten die ersten Makrelen!
3. Gleich "Full House"...Stück a Fünf!
4. So viele "Fünfer", wie noch nie!
5. Um 14:30 Uhr wieder zurück in Büsum!
6. Neuer Stückzahlrekord: 127!...*aber*,
   ich habe viele kleine zurückgeworfen und es gemütlich angehen lassen...unter Wettkampfbedingungen wären 200 kein Thema gewesen!
7. So früh, wie noch nie, zu Hause gewesen!

Nicht zu vergessen, meine erste Tour mit der "Blauort".
Und dann gleich so was! Danke an Eggi und einen lieben Gruß an Birte...wir werden schon Freunde werden! Ich werde mir meine Schäfchen zur Brust nehmen. Du weißt, was ich meine... C2H5OH, das leidige Thema. 
Ich gehe doch auch nicht ins Restaurant und sage:
 "2x Besteck, bitte! Wie haben unser Essen dabei."

Keine Rekorde heute, die Größen: Das Gros zwischen 25 und 30cm, einige darüber, bis max. 35cm.
Und das Wetter: Mittelprächtig...aber alles im Rahmen.
Dafür wieder Möwen, Möwen, Möwen und keine Stöcker.



Micha, jetzt bist Du dran! Du hast auch was zu "verteidigen"!
Ich sage nur elbetaler und "Zweifler"!

PS: Habe schon mal Plätze für´s nächste Jahr reserviert.
Samstag, der 28.06.2014...für alle, die am Montag arbeiten müsssen, ideal.
Aus schlechter Erfahrung von heute , aber nur noch gegen Vorkasse. 

Heiko#h


----------



## offense80 (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

Und da bin ich auch schon :q
Leute Leute war das wieder eine geile Tour. Heiko hat alles schon sehr gut beschrieben, da bleibt mir kaum noch was zu ergänzen. Wir haben von Anfang bis Ende so einen Run gehabt, das war schon unheimlich. Ein einziger Stop brachte bei mir kein Fisch, aber der dauerte auch nur ca. 5 Minuten. Danach immer wieder nur kurze Anfahrtzeiten, manchmal reichte es nicht mal, die vertüddelten Vorfächer unserer chinesischen Nachbarn......ja ihr habt richtig gelesen, zu entwirren. 125 Gramm waren definitiv zu wenig heute.....aber egal, Legionaer und ich hatten zusammen 250-260 Fische, und bestimmt noch mal 30 so über Bord geschmissen, weil diese wirklich zu klein waren. 
War ne hammergeile Tour, und Heiko ist ein super Boardie....der paßt voll in unsere Trümmertruppe rein lol....ich bin nächstes Jahr bestimmt wieder dabei wenn es heißt, Rute raus, Makrele beisst.:vik:


----------



## Makrelenjäger (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*



offense80 schrieb:


> War ne hammergeile Tour, und Heiko ist ein super Boardie....der paßt voll in unsere Trümmertruppe rein lol....ich bin nächstes Jahr bestimmt wieder dabei wenn es heißt, Rute raus, Makrele beisst.:vik:




Micha, danke für die Blumen!:vik:
Eine kleine Korrektur muss ich noch anbringen,
der erste Run gestern war nach 2 1/2 Stunden Fahrt, also nach 150 Minuten, demzufolge die ersten Makrelen auch erst nach 151 Minuten. 09:30 Uhr statt 08:30 Uhr, wie ich dachte, gings los. Aber trotzdem neuer "Streckenrekord".

Und dann habe ich heute mal was ausprobiert...

Die kleinsten Makrelen habe ich grün, sauer eingelegt, ähnlich wie Bismarckhering . Also in eine schöne salzig-saure Marinade. Mal ein paar Tage abwarten und dann schauen.

Habe immer noch so viel Adrenalin im Blut...bei dem Gedanken an gestern...

Heiko #h


----------



## offense80 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

Sieht sehr lecker aus das muss ich sagen #6

Ich hab jetzt noch mal ne Frage an alle Makrelenprofis....

KANN MAN MAKRELEN WIRKUNGSVOLL ANFÜTTERN??

JAAAAAAAAA

Wie gesagt, neben uns standen ja drei Chinesen mit dem Kortrabass.....ok sie hatten keinen Kontrabass sondern Angeln dabei....schon auf der Fahrt zum ersten Stop fiel einer der besagten dadurch auf, das er seine Hautfarbe von gelblich in weiß grün änderte. Macht ja nix, kann ja mal vorkommen. Zwischenzeitlich ging der besagte dann auch an die frische Luft, um sich sein Frühstück (sah ein wenig wie Grützwurst aus), noch ein bis viermal durch den Kopf gehen zu lassen. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt war auch ein leichter Grünschimmer auf seiner Haut zu erkennen. Macht ja nix, kann ja mal passieren. Trotzdem lächelte der kleine Mann nach jeder Anfütterung tapfer herüber. Wahrscheinlich waren die "Seespenden" ziemlich anstrengend, und so setzte er sich dann auf eine der Bänke. Macht ja nix, kann ja mal passieren. Dann wurde das Schiff langsamer und brachte sich in Position. Der kleine Mann steht wieder auf, und ich dachte schon "Ahh Anfüttern die fünfte, naja macht ja nix, kann ja mal passieren". Aber weit gefehlt.....er schnappt sich seine Angel, und keult Makrelen aus dem Wasser, als wenn nie was gewesen wäre |bigeyes. Abhupen, es geht zum nächsten Spot. Diesmal geht es anders herum, erst lächeln,DANN kotzen. Pünktlich zum zweiten Spot ist er damit auch fertig und kann munter weiter angeln. Und was soll ich sagen, das geht die ganze Fahrt so weiter, bis Eggi abhupt. Lächeln, kotzen, kotzen,lächeln, und dazwischen immer wieder Makrelen pumpen. 
Der war echt tapfer, und fing von den Dreien auch am meisten. UND er hat es bewiesen....

MAN KANN MAKRELEN ANFÜTTERN


----------



## Makrelenjäger (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

...jetzt weiß ich, warum es alle 2 Driften mal so, mal so war...einmal Luv, einmal Lee...einmal viele, einmal weniger Makros...einmal angefüttert, einmal nicht...:m

Heiko#h


----------



## Honeyball (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

Sagt mal, eins verstehe ich nicht so ganz.
Laut den mir vorliegenden Informationen, sprich Küstenfischereiverordnung Schleswig-Holstein hat die Makrele in S-H-Küstengewässern ein Mindestmaß von 30 cm.

Wie kann es da sein, dass nicht nur so viele Kleine gefangen werden, sondern dass das Mitnehmen davon so still schweigend überall akzeptiert und geduldet wird?
Gilt die KFVO nicht auf dem Kutter?

Mir war das bisher noch nie so bewusst gewesen, und ich hab selbst gestaunt, weil ich eigentlich nur schauen wollte, ob das Mindestmaß für Zander auch in S-H so niedrig ist (40 cm) wie in HH.


----------



## Makrelenjäger (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Sagt mal, eins verstehe ich nicht so ganz.
> Laut den mir vorliegenden Informationen, sprich Küstenfischereiverordnung Schleswig-Holstein hat die Makrele in S-H-Küstengewässern ein Mindestmaß von 30 cm.




Hoffentlich hast Du damit nicht einen Stein ins Rollen gebracht!

Ich gebe zu, ich habe es (auch) nicht gewußt, dass es in der KüFO von SH  steht. 

Unwissenheit schützt aber im Fall der Fälle auch nicht vor Strafe.
Bei 30cm Mindestmaß müssen dann die Makrelen ja zu Tausenden beim Angeln zurückgesetzt werden.
Ich denke, wenn es dann so ist/wäre, artet das Makrelenangeln vom Kutter in "Catch and Release" aus.

Andererseits, in der Ostsee, wo ja inzwischen auch immer öfter welche gefangen bzw. geangelt werden, gibt es kein Mindestmaß.
U n d: In Niedersachsen, zu dem ja ein Teil der Nordsee gehört, steht in der KüFO nichts von Makrele drin!?

Heiko#h


----------



## offense80 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

Moin Moin Honey.....schön mal wieder was von dir zu lesen, auch wenn du uns gleich wieder am Wickel hast  Spaaaaß

Ich denke mal, das die Kapitäne das stillschweigend hinnehmen, wie soll es sonst anders beim Makrelenangeln gehen bei de Menge an Fischen? Full House an Bord holen, abmachen, vermessen, wieder rin inne Flut, weiterangeln.....
Die sind doch froh, wenn die Kisten voll sind, und die Angler glücklich nach Hause fahren, um die nächste Tour zu buchen. Wenn nach dem Einlaufen des Kutters da mal ein paar Fischereiaufseher stehen würden, und die Fänge kontrollieren würden......auaaaa, da könnte wohl jeder seinen Angelschein direkt in den bereitgestellten Schredder werfen |supergri
Auf einem Privatboot wäre das bestimmt was anderes, da würde ich zumindest auch auf das Mass achten. Ich hab auf dem Kutter ja auch augenscheinlich zu kleine Makrelen wieder rein geworfen. Beim Dorschangeln hast du ja nicht diese Massenfänge von 4-5 Fischen pro Wurf, und da kann man auch selektiver fischen.


----------



## Honeyball (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

Ich hab mir da bisher auch nie Gedanken gemacht, nur jetzt, wo ich gelesen hab "vor der Eider", wurde ich nachdenklich.
Die offene See rund um Helgoland, wo wir damals geangelt (und nix gefangen|rolleyes) haben, hätte ich jetzt nicht ins Hoheitsgebiet der SH-KFVO eingeordnet.
Wenn der Kutter im Hafen kontrolliert wird, kann ja auch keiner erkennen, wo die Fische gefangen wurden. Insofern...
Die Frage ist da eher, ob die KFVO nicht dringend überarbeitungswürdig ist.
Und: Was mach ich nächste Woche, wenn ich in Tönning bin und in Wurfweite den Möwenschwarm auf dem Wasser sehe? Vermutlich C&R


----------



## offense80 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

Bis dahin sind die alle mindestens 1cm über dem Mindestmaß ..... die wachsen seit Sonntag rapide an, durch das chinesische Geheimrezept, was dauernd über Bord geschossen wurde :q:q:q


----------



## heitzer (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

Das schonende Zurücksetzen von vom Kutter gefangenen Seefischen ist kaum möglich, höchstens das Zurückwerfen. Die Beachtung von Mindestmaßen ist für jeden seriösen Angler selbstverständlich, sollte aber von der Möglichkeit des schonenden Zurücksetzens und der realistischen Überlebensmöglichkeit der zurückgesetzten Fische abhängig gemacht werden.

Wenn ich mir dann in Filmen über Berufsfischer ansehe, wie der Beifang auf Fischtrawlern entsorgt wird, dann mache ich mir so meine eigenen Gedanken.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## offense80 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

Das ist echt Hardcore bei den Berufsfischern.....
Allerdings soll es bei der Europäischen Flotte jetzt ja keinen "Discard" ( unbrauchbarer Beifang, da nicht die richtige Fischart oder Größe) mehr geben, sondern es MUSS alles mitgenommen werden, und wird auf die Fangquote angerechnet. Das soll die Fischer zwingen, mit anderen Netzen zu fischen, die u.a.  größere Maschen haben, um selektiver zu fischen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvAtJCns6BI

Hier ein wirklich toller Bericht darüber. 
Achtet mal bitte auf den Kapitän der von den Norwegern kontrolliert wird bzw. auf sein Englisch  ich könnte es immer wieder ansehen.


----------



## mathei (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

echt toller bericht


----------



## heitzer (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

Hier noch was Interessantes: http://fischbestaende.portal-fische...stock&ecoregion_id=11&farea_id=3&stock_id=270 

Insbesondere das Verbot des Rückwerfens in Island und Norwegen ist interessant. Wenn ich mich mal rechtfertigen muss, sage ich einfach, dass ich Isländer bin . Ich denke, wir können ganz locker bleiben. Keiner von uns ist ein Tierquäler. Wichtig ist die Achtung vor der Kreatur Fisch. Kommen wir zurück zu den Fängen: Was läuft? 
Gruß Dirk


----------



## Makrelenjäger (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*



Makrelenjäger schrieb:


> Und dann habe ich heute mal was ausprobiert...
> 
> Die kleinsten Makrelen habe ich grün, sauer eingelegt, ähnlich wie Bismarckhering . Also in eine schöne salzig-saure Marinade. Mal ein paar Tage abwarten und dann schauen.



So,
heute Morgen habe ich zum Frühstück im Freien, bei dem Wetterchen
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , meine eingelegten Makrelen gekostet:
Eines vorweg, man kann sie essen, halt sauer und schmecken auch, a b e r... die Konsistenz... sehr matschig, es fällt alles auseinander#d. Die Säure hat ganze Arbeit geleistet. Nicht zu vergleichen mit Hering.  Es war ein Versuch wert, vielleicht beim nächsten mal das Ganze mal als Gelee versuchen|supergri.

Heiko#h


----------



## offense80 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Makrelentour 2013*

Danke Heiko, das du dich für uns geopfert hast um das auszutesten. Dann weiß ich schon mal was ich NICHT mit denen mach lol.


----------

